# من فضلكم يا جماعه معلومات عن شركة باور هاوس ايجيبت للمولدات والمضخات والبيب لاين ارجوكم يا جماعه



## chemist mahmoud88 (14 أبريل 2011)

*افيدونى يا جماعه من فضلكم*

يا جماعه عايز اعرف لو حد عنده معلومات عن شركة باور هاوس ايجيبت للمولدات والمضخات 
عنوان الشركه Head Office: 1757 Street 40, 3rd District, 6 October, Egypt

Factory & Service Center: Piece 75 & 76 & 77 Industrial 6th Zone, 6
Oct, Egypt

اللى اعرفه ان الشركه شغاله فى ملدات الطاقه وفى جزء تانى لانتاج انابيب البترول وطلمبات شحن انابيب البترول والمضخات 
ارجو يا جماعه لو سمحتم اى حد يفيدنى باى معلومات عن الشركه لان عندى انترفيو قريب فى المصنع المعلومات اللى بستفسر عنها هى
1- طبيعة شغل انابيب الضخ فى الشركه وطلمبات الشحن
2- هل الشركه بتدى كورسات للمهندسين اللى شغالين فى القسم ده زى corrosion , cathodic protection , engineering inspection , pipline industries , pumping system ,etc .........................
3 - طبعا مرتباتها نظامها ايه
4- انا خريج علوم كيمياء فهل هيسمحوا انى اشتغل فى البيب لاين على العلم انهم بياخدو اللى معاهم كالوريوس هندسه ميكانيكل او غيره

يا ريت يا جماعه لو سمحتم اى حد يفدنى بليييييييييييييييييييييز ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام والله الموفق للجميع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## chemist mahmoud88 (14 أبريل 2011)

ارجوكم يا جماعه اى معلومات عن الشركه ضروووووووووووووووووووووووور
م


----------



## chemist mahmoud88 (14 أبريل 2011)

*يا جماعه عايز اعرف لو حد عنده معلومات عن شركة باور هاوس ايجيبت للمولدات والمضخات 
عنوان الشركه Head Office: 1757 Street 40, 3rd District, 6 October, Egypt

Factory & Service Center: Piece 75 & 76 & 77 Industrial 6th Zone, 6
Oct, Egypt

اللى اعرفه ان الشركه شغاله فى ملدات الطاقه وفى جزء تانى لانتاج انابيب البترول وطلمبات شحن انابيب البترول والمضخات 
ارجو يا جماعه لو سمحتم اى حد يفيدنى باى معلومات عن الشركه لان عندى انترفيو قريب فى المصنع المعلومات اللى بستفسر عنها هى
1- طبيعة شغل انابيب الضخ فى الشركه وطلمبات الشحن
2- هل الشركه بتدى كورسات للمهندسين اللى شغالين فى القسم ده زى corrosion , cathodic protection , engineering inspection , pipline industries , pumping system ,etc .........................
3 - طبعا مرتباتها نظامها ايه
4- انا خريج علوم كيمياء فهل هيسمحوا انى اشتغل فى البيب لاين على العلم انهم بياخدو اللى معاهم كالوريوس هندسه ميكانيكل او غيره

يا ريت يا جماعه لو سمحتم اى حد يفدنى بليييييييييييييييييييييز ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام والله الموفق للجميع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------

